# Some great bear pictures



## Ambull (Jun 30, 2012)

My friend has a deer feeder near my house, and the bears were trying to get at it. He put a automatic camera on the site and took these cool pictures.


----------



## northwoods18 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool....is he tryin to figure out how to notch that tree to get it to fall where he needs it to???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rwoods (Jun 30, 2012)

Resourceful critters. Last year, my brother had a sow climb a 3" steel pole to pull down his deer feeder. He has had it for years and thought it was bear proof as the skinny pole has stumped many bears. Ron


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 30, 2012)

Ha, thats awesome. I have buds that can't keep feeders in the woods because of the bears. They are relentless and will most always find a way to get to them. 

Good pics. I love the wildlife.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 30, 2012)

northwoods18 said:


> Cool....is he tryin to figure out how to notch that tree to get it to fall where he needs it to???:msp_biggrin:



Must be, he already has a line on it.


----------



## Ambull (Jul 1, 2012)

northwoods18 said:


> Cool....is he tryin to figure out how to notch that tree to get it to fall where he needs it to???:msp_biggrin:




I am surprised that the tree held his weight.


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 1, 2012)

Ambull what is your quess on the bears weight. Looks like a good sized black bear to me.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting and Thanks for sharing. I had never even thought about bears and deer feeders before. :msp_scared: 

Guess the set up we use in southern Ohio would be useless against bears. 

Heck I havent bear hunted since living in MT back in 83-85 :cool2:


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 1, 2012)

JJohnson is that when you were hunting Griz with Will Geer.


----------



## benp (Jul 1, 2012)

COOL!!!!!!!

I have been having an annual Memorial Day visit from the local Yogi for the last 4 or 5 years. 

Ill come home, notice the bird feeders in the backyard destroyed, remove bird feeders, he shows up one or two more times, and then he moves on.

I actually got some pictures this year and this has been the most interesting year with him.

Here he is coming in, this is looking out of my kitchen window. The low side of that green platform feeder is 44" off of the ground.











The larger of the 2 trees is 11 yards from my kitchen window.





This is from my front door where we Yogi and I had a little Mexican standoff about 30 minutes prior. He had knocked the seed can over earlier and was lying on his side half under the bumper of my truck lazily stuffing his face with what seeds were left on the ground after I picked the can up. 

This is 8 yards from my front door where I am standing taking the picture. 






When Yogi shows up, the 44 gets at least a full cylinder of bark time before its all said and done. 

He should be pretty good size by next year.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 1, 2012)

Both those bear are good sized, well its is for around here anyway. We have a few big bears, but most are smaller sized black bear.

Only bear picture I got.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 1, 2012)

Driving hom from hunting camp 2yrs ago @ about 8:00pm....lady in front of me smacks this with her SUV.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jul 1, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Driving hom from hunting camp 2yrs ago @ about 8:00pm....lady in front of me smacks this with her SUV.



What did the SUV look like?


----------



## Gavman (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry for the ignorance but what is a deer feeder and if the bears cant get it how do the deer get to it, cant imagine them piggybacking but hey:biggrin:

We have bears in our yard often too, been meaning to get a hame camera for awhile, great pics guys.


----------



## Ambull (Jul 1, 2012)

Gavman said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but what is a deer feeder and if the bears cant get it how do the deer get to it, cant imagine them piggybacking but hey:biggrin:
> 
> We have bears in our yard often too, been meaning to get a hame camera for awhile, great pics guys.



It takes batteries and works on a timer. You set it to spread feed when you want to. The deer will start figuring out the time, and will hang around the feeder right at feeding time. First day of hunting season, you remove the feeder, since it is illegal to bait the deer. Guess what, just like Pavlov's dog, the deer show up anyway, and bam, you bag one. That is the plan anyways.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 1, 2012)

Benp, you didn't slap Yogi around to show him who's boss? :beated:


----------



## watsonr (Jul 1, 2012)

The bears in the first set of pictures are three different bears. The first is a good bear, probably around 400. He has ears down the side of his head, tell tale sign of a punkin head (bigger bear), ears look small and rounded and not on top of the head. Second bear has a white spot on his chest and a little smaller, probably 300 or so. The last bear is a small bear, ears are pointy and right on top.

Bear in the last pictures is a good bear also.


----------



## Ambull (Jul 1, 2012)

hanniedog said:


> Ambull what is your quess on the bears weight. Looks like a good sized black bear to me.



Not sure, but I would guess that the first is 350 or so. They can get over 700 lbs around here. Last year the record bear was 734 lbs in my county.

Those other two bears posted in this thread are monsters, 500+ for sure.

Watson is right, there is more than one bear in my pictures.


----------



## showrguy (Jul 1, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Driving hom from hunting camp 2yrs ago @ about 8:00pm....lady in front of me smacks this with her SUV.



she must notta hit him too hard ?>!!!
it did'nt even knock his hat off ????


----------



## benp (Jul 1, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Benp, you didn't slap Yogi around to show him who's boss? :beated:



Lol, 

No. I gave him a stern talking to with a lot of swearing when I was standing at the front door and he was laying under the truck. He knew I was serious. :biggrin:

Although, in the event that our negotiations did go sour, I had 6 of these ready for immediate re-negotiations.











He has never given me any issues as far as aggression or challenging me. He just kind of seems to be a big lazy chicken. 

That being said, I take no chances.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jul 1, 2012)

I just thought that this might be relevant. Just substitute the word Bear for Deer. Ken


----------



## MtnHermit (Jul 1, 2012)

This guy is just scratching his back. 



Ambull said:


>


----------



## fatboy1941 (Jul 1, 2012)

Where in the bleep can I get a sign like that deer bait sign? I have been looking for a sign like that for months. Any info?


----------



## leeha (Jul 1, 2012)

Some pretty kool pic's JP
Thanks for sharing.



Lee


----------



## Kavall (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope posting this link is ok. Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/DEER-HUNTING-...1341242698&sr=8-1&keywords=deer+hunting+signs


----------



## deye223 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks very entertaining


----------

